# Best 18350 available in South Africa



## JurgensSt (22/11/19)

I'm waiting for my 18350 mech tube and want to know what make of 18350 batteries will be the best to buy.



Sent from small screen


----------



## Chris du Toit (22/11/19)

https://vaporize.co.za/shop/vapcell-18350-10a-1100mah/

Pretty much one of the only 18350 batteries available in SA, I have a few of them. They perform well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/19)

Chris du Toit said:


> https://vaporize.co.za/shop/vapcell-18350-10a-1100mah/
> 
> Pretty much one of the only 18350 batteries available in SA, I have a few of them. They perform well


Vapcell 18350/1100mAh/10A
Aspire 18350/1200mAh/10A





Yep that's not just the best available in S.A but the best there is. It's the EXO 18350S rewrapped, the Aspire 18350 is also the same battery they just aren't totally honest about the mAh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

